# Looking for some Kung-Fu Decision Help



## Luarien (Oct 5, 2009)

Hi guys!

I'm new to the forum, as you can probably tell, and I'm wondering if anyone can help me find the right terms for what I want to learn.

I'm really interested in studying CMA, not only the open-hand forms but also the weapon forms. I'm not interested in self defense _per se_, or full contact sparring (though I wouldn't turn away from it; it's just not my focus). It's more the control, the variety, and the complexity that attracts me.

I need something physically demanding to a degree, I'm looking to lose a pretty large amount of weight as well as tone and hone my muscles, and I'm really not looking for wushu or other "sport" arts. Internal arts are fine, but I've got a niggling problem with sport or display systems (I also collect weaponry and I've never been one for "wall swords").

I'm well aware that I'm looking for years of instruction and that's fine with me; I plan on making a long term hobby out of this . I'm curious, though, what styles should I be looking for? Are there any other systems or arts I should think about looking for that work with both open-hand and weapon forms?

If it makes a difference which schools or forms to ask about, the primary weapon I'm interested in is the jian. I'll look into any other form offered, but I really like the style of the jian.

Thanks!

Luarien


----------



## David43515 (Oct 5, 2009)

Almost all styles on Chines Martial Art have considerable weapons forms available. And all of them have good empty-hand work. I think what you should focus on more is finding out what`s available near where you live. It`s all very well to do research on line and discover that_______ would be a a great fit for your personality, but what do you do when you can`t find anyone teaching that stylw ithin 500 miles of home?


----------



## Luarien (Oct 5, 2009)

Yeah, the biggest problem I've encountered so far is looking for something in my area. I live in Fountain Valley, California; it's hard not to find a school, academy, or dojo of some kind nearby. I'm looking for some terminology I can use to help weed out what I need and don't need .

There's just an abundance of options here, and not all of them good.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Oct 6, 2009)

Look here

The Jian can be found in a lot of styles but you will likely be taught empty hand forms before weapons.

There are a lot of non martial arts taijiquan schools out there these days that will also teach jian forms

It also looks like you have a wushu training center near you and a Sansoo school and some other CMA school and I got this using webfu. What is in your area

Sansoo, from what I understand is all about fighting and although that would appeal to me there are no jian forms in snsoo as far as I know


----------



## fangjian (Oct 6, 2009)

www.usawushu.com


They are in Huntington Beach.  Doesn't seem too far from you.


----------



## Luarien (Oct 6, 2009)

Yeah, I've looked into the San Soo and Wushu schools I found online, but I'm pretty sure I don't want to do Wushu (sport arts and sport weapons, while pretty, don't appeal to me) and San Soo seems too...stripped down for what I need. The primary reason I'm looking for a traditional training regimine is a learning difficiency I have; I've got high-functioning Autism spectrum syndrome, and the rigidity of a traditional style will not only help me focus on the structure and the movement better, it'll give me more options to "wind down" after work and such.

I was looking into King's kung fu but I don't know how reputable they are (at least not yet).


----------



## Flying Crane (Oct 6, 2009)

Luarien said:


> The primary reason I'm looking for a traditional training regimine is a learning difficiency I have; I've got high-functioning Autism spectrum syndrome, and the rigidity of a traditional style will not only help me focus on the structure and the movement better, it'll give me more options to "wind down" after work and such.


 
Often, a traditional school does not have much rigid structure in the class.  Students need to be self-guided and work on whatever they've been taught.  Meanwhile, sifu walks around and gives you pointers and further instruction when he feels you've proven that you are ready for it.  Often these schools do not have a very structured group workout atmosphere.  Some do, others don't .  So I just wanted to make you aware of that.  If you need that structure, you may find it in some schools but not in others.

Some of the karate schools are more known for a structured class session.


----------



## Luarien (Oct 6, 2009)

Flying Crane said:


> Often, a traditional school does not have much rigid structure in the class. Students need to be self-guided and work on whatever they've been taught. Meanwhile, sifu walks around and gives you pointers and further instruction when he feels you've proven that you are ready for it. Often these schools do not have a very structured group workout atmosphere. Some do, others don't . So I just wanted to make you aware of that. If you need that structure, you may find it in some schools but not in others.
> 
> Some of the karate schools are more known for a structured class session.


 
I was referring to the structured forms, rather than San Soo's kitchen sink approach. I appreciate the self-defense "whatever works" thing, but kata and long forms are what really help me grasp movement techniques.


----------



## Flying Crane (Oct 6, 2009)

Luarien said:


> I was referring to the structured forms, rather than San Soo's kitchen sink approach. I appreciate the self-defense "whatever works" thing, but kata and long forms are what really help me grasp movement techniques.


 
gotcha.  lotsa that in many kung fu systems.


----------

